# ASUS TUF Gaming VG259Q -  Top oder Flop?



## Jabbathewabba (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, 

ich habe endlich einen Monitor gefunden, der meinen hohen Anforderungen gerecht wird. FHD auf 24" (optimale Pixeldichte bei geringer Hardwareanforderung), 144 Hz, Gaming tauglich und IPS Panel (bei TN ist mir Blickwinkel und Farben zu schlecht, VA hat ein unglaublich bescheidenes Schriftbild). 

Mit diesen Anforderungen gibt es genau 2 Monitore. Den AOC C24G2U und ASUS TUF Gaming VG259Q. Der AOC wurde ausgiebig von vielen getestet und ist anscheinend top. So gut, dass dieser überall ausverkauft ist. Der Asus ist noch verfügbar, ich finde dazu leider keine Testberichte. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte oder Ähnliches zu diesem Monitor? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## joNickels (1. Dezember 2019)

Der unterscheidet sich scheinbar nur wenig vom AOC. Hat die schnelleren response times und ist ein gutes Stück teurer. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/c..._source=amp&utm_medium=&utm_content=post_body


----------



## Jabbathewabba (1. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Laut dem Reddit Post hat der anscheinend ein hochwertigeres Panel verbaut als der AOC... Aber das ist auch nur die Aussage von einem einzigen unbekannten Dude.


----------



## Magera (1. Dezember 2019)

@jabbathewabba
Wenn du dir bestellst/Holst, Gib Mal Bescheid wie der so ist.


----------



## Jabbathewabba (4. Dezember 2019)

@Magera 

ich werde mir doch einen 1440p Monitor kaufen. Der Monitor trifft Ende der Woche bei Alternate ein und ist dort dann für 289€ bestellbar.


----------



## Magera (5. Dezember 2019)

Schade für mich, aber schön für dich. 
Das er bei Alternate eintrifft hatte ich auch gelesen, wo anders, zb bei MF ist er schon bestell und auch lieferbar.
Hab nur im Netz verschiedene Meinungen dazu gelsen und hatte gehofft noch eine aus erster Hand bekommen zu können.

Für welchen Monitor hast du dich denn da jetzt entschieden?


----------



## Jabbathewabba (7. Dezember 2019)

Also, tatsächlich nach langem hin und her habe ich mich jetzt endgültig wieder für 1080p entschieden. Bei 1440p ist mir als Gelegenheitszocker die Hardware im Moment einfach zu teuer. 1440p wäre was, was in 2-3 Jahren für mich interessant wird, im Moment finde ich die Kosten/Nutzen Relation bei 1080p am besten. 

Ich habe mir den VG259Q bei Alternate bestellt. Laut denen sollte der eigentlich schon am Freitag lieferbar sein. Jetzt steht dort erst wieder lieferbar in 3 Tagen... Bei Mindfactory habe ich nichts gefunden, was genau meinst du? 

Ich habe den Acer VG240Y P hier zum testen. Super Monitor. Leider hat dieser ein zu starkes Back Light Bleeding bzw. IPS Glow. In hellen Räumen nicht sichtbar, allerdings in etwas abgedunkelten Räumen, wenn man z.B. einen Film schaut, sehr stark sichtbar. Manchen ist das anscheinend egal, ich achte auf sowas schon sehr stark. 

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ein 160 € Bildschirm schlechter als mein wsl. sub 100€ IPS Panel an meinem Laptop ist (Bei meinem Laptop ist absolut kein IPS Glow zu sehen)

Hier ist ein Review des AOC 24 G2U, welcher das selbe Panel verwendet wie der VG240YP. Da wird auch auf das tatsächlich wahrnehmbare Backlight Bleed / IPS Glow angesprochen: AOC 24G2U (24G2) Review | PC Monitors

Deshalb spekuliere ich jetzt auf den VG259Q. Die AOC und Acer haben ein billigeres Panda Panel verbaut. Der VG259Q hat hingegen ein hochwertiges AUO Panel verbaut, welches man anscheind erst wieder in den höheren Preisklassen bei den 27" WQHD Monitoren findet... (Jetzt auch auf einer offiziellen Testseite gelesen). 

Mehr 24" 144hz IPS FHD Monitore gibt es dann nicht mehr... Also der Asus muss jetzt passen 

Edit: Meinst du den VG279Q? Das ist die 27" Version. Bei 27" ist meiner 1080p tatsächlich etwas wenig. Der VG259Q hat 24,5" und damit genau im Sweet Spot für 1080p.


----------



## PlatinLauch (7. Dezember 2019)

Hab selbst den Acer VG240YP und bin auch ziemlich zu frieden, bemerke bei mir kein störendes Backlight Bleeding und wenn dich IPS Glow so sehr stört, solltest du vielleicht doch nach TN oder VA schauen.


----------



## Jabbathewabba (7. Dezember 2019)

@Lauch

Man merkt schon einen Unterschied wenn man ein IPS Panel ohne Glow gewöhnt ist. Siehe mein Laptoppanel oder der ASUS VG279Q der ebenfalls ein IPS Panel hat. Der VG279Q hatte keinerlei Glow auch nicht in abgedunkelten Räumen (Bei 27" war mir bloß 1080p zu gering, deshalb hab ich den wieder zurückgeschickt). Ich weiß wie ein IPS Panel mit wenig Glow aussieht und der Acer hat definitiv ordentlich Glow 

Ob es an der Produktreihe bei dem Acer Monitor liegt oder an meinem speziellen Monitor oder dir es einfach nicht auffällt kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber der Testbericht den ich verlinkt habe bestätigt meine Aussage.


----------



## joNickels (7. Dezember 2019)

PlatinLauch schrieb:


> Hab selbst den Acer VG240YP und bin auch ziemlich zu frieden, bemerke bei mir kein störendes Backlight Bleeding und wenn dich IPS Glow so sehr stört, solltest du vielleicht doch nach TN oder VA schauen.



Habe den auch und mir ist kein störendes Bleeding aufgefallen. Das einzig Nervige ist der OSD Bug, dass es die Farbsettings nicht speichert. Scheinbar ist das bei neuen Modellen behoben. Meiner wurde im Juli 2019 gebaut. Werde den wohl bei Acer einschicken.


----------



## Magera (8. Dezember 2019)

@jabbathewabba
Also jetzt doch der vg259q?
Berichte bitte wenn du ihn in Betrieb hast!
Hatte auch Überlegungen zu den vg279q, hab dann Mal aus Pappe die Größe nachgebaut, und komme zu dem Entschluss, zu groß für meine Schreibtisch im Dualmonitor Setup.
Deshalb hänge ich jetzt auch beim Asus vg259q, da der aoc 24g2u nicht Mal ansatzweise lieferbar ist.
Mir bei dem vg259q findet man kaum Reviews weil der so "neu" ist. Also berichte bitte 

MF und Asus...
Hab heute Mal bei MF geschaut, irgendwie Liste die ja gar keine Asus Produkte mehr.. kann das sein?


----------



## St-fan (1. April 2020)

@Jabbathewabba
Hallo, 
der Thread ist zwar schon vier Monate alt, aber mich würde interessieren, ob Du Dir den Asus VG259Q geholt hast und wie Deine Erfahrungen sind .
Danke,
Stefan


----------



## Bad_Randolf (3. Mai 2020)

Moin ... 
leider sieht dieser Thread recht tot aus, daher werde ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben, da ich auf der gleichen Suche war und zwischen AOC 24G2U, ASUS VG249Q und ViewSonic XG2405 entscheiden musste.

Ich habe mich vorerst für den ASUS VG249Q entschieden, was folgende Gründe hat: 
a) Der AOC ist seit einiger Zeit nicht lieferbar, wäre aber laut Testberichten ziemlich gut.
b) Der Viewsonic soll laut ein paar Erfahrungsberichten eine recht schlechte Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit haben.

Der ASUS hat das gleiche Panda LC238LF1F Panel verbaut wie der AOC, wobei der AOC jedoch eine 126%sRGB und 92 % DCI-P3 Farbabdeckung hat. Im Gegensatz dazu kommt der ASUS mit ca. 99% sRGB und 90% DCI-P3 daher. Das muss aber kein Nachteil sein weil dadurch die Farbtreue beim ASUS besser ist.

Der Asus wird vermutlich in 5-7 Tagen bei mir ankommen und dann werde ich mal meine Erfahrung dazu schildern. Drückt mir die Daumen für die Panellotterie


----------



## Bad_Randolf (3. Mai 2020)

oh sehe gerade das es ursprünglich um den 259 geht und nicht um den 249  egal ... ich werde nen neuen Thread aufmachen wenn ich den 249 habe und ihn einfach hier verlinken wenns jemanden interessiert.


----------



## shivatar (28. November 2020)

Mich würde brennend interessieren wie der 259/249 sind!


----------

